# What does this girl look like to you?



## mama24 (Oct 16, 2012)

I was thinking Alpine/Nigerian dwarf cross maybe? She's very healthy, weight tape says 90lbs. My friend bought her from someone who just had them out wild in a field, never had their hooves trimmed, etc. She bought this girl and her baby, who was supposedly 6 months old. Well, the baby had a baby last week! We assumed this girl was bred again, too, but now that I have her, I'm not so sure. She's still making milk on one side. I tried milking her out the other day, but she sat down to keep me from doing it. Silly girl. I'm going to try again today now that she's a little more used to us. She has tiny little teats, but seems to be making a lot of milk for such a small goat! Her stubby legs are so cute! Oh, and one other question: How much would a goat like this sell for in your area? I owe my friend for her, but neither of us were sure how much she is worth.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Have no idea about the breed. But you can pay your friend market price, or even a little over (maybe $25-$50?) if she's for breeding.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 16, 2012)

The "stocky" legs to me would indicate some pygmy in there. So maybe a pygmy/alpine cross. I would almost say a pygmy/nigerian cross but the weight I think is a bit high for that breed and no sure what her height is but it may be taller than a pygmy/ND would get. Our 2 wethers are pygmy/ND crosses and they have the stocky pygmy legs. The new doe we just got I think my also be pygmy/ND cross but shows more nigerian traits like the long legs of the ND, so she may have more nigerian blood in her than my wethers. I agree with Sheep girl on price, $50-$60 would be reasonable. We paid $60 for our newest doe. Being an unregistered mix that price range should be pretty fair.


----------



## mama24 (Oct 16, 2012)

I took her b/c my friend decided she'd rather not get started in goats b/c she isn't interested in milking. She wants to try cattle instead. She just moved to a farm. Her hubby grew up on one, but in Europe, and he works long hours so is letting her decide since she will be doing most of the daily work with them. I took her b/c she's still in milk, and may be bred and due soon. Either way I was hoping to milk her, but I'm not sure she's going to cooperate. I have 2 goats I was milking this spring, but one adopted twin doelings I brought home, and the other adopted my piglet! So I gave up on milking them, and was hoping this girl would let me milk her, at least until spring when my big girls are in milk again.


----------



## mama24 (Oct 16, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> The "stocky" legs to me would indicate some pygmy in there. So maybe a pygmy/alpine cross. I would almost say a pygmy/nigerian cross but the weight I think is a bit high for that breed and no sure what her height is but it may be taller than a pygmy/ND would get. Our 2 wethers are pygmy/ND crosses and they have the stocky pygmy legs. The new doe we just got I think my also be pygmy/ND cross but shows more nigerian traits like the long legs of the ND, so she may have more nigerian blood in her than my wethers. I agree with Sheep girl on price, $50-$60 would be reasonable. We paid $60 for our newest doe. Being an unregistered mix that price range should be pretty fair.


I was wondering about the pygmy. This goat's daughter is literally half her size. And since they were just left wild by the original owners, I am guess this girl's daddy was the daddy of her daughter, and is probably the pygmy or dwarf, which would explain the successively smaller goats. The new baby is the smallest baby goat I have ever seen! It's smaller than my puppy was when I got her at 8 week of age (and she's 35lbs now full grown!) She also has a little billy in a separate pen that is not much bigger than my cat and she has had him for like 4 months, so he is not getting any bigger! I cannot believe how tiny some of these goats are! LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 16, 2012)

A doe like that would sell 80-110$ at the sale. It would be higher in the coming week because of the ethnic holidays. There is no way she would go 25-50$ here. Keep in mind that is the sale here not there.

As to breed I like your guess. Alpine Nigerian mix. Her leg height would help with that alot though. The stocky legs could be Nigerian or Pygmy. She seems to have Alpine-ish horns too. Congrats on her. She is very pretty and looks to be rather healthy for just kidding.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 16, 2012)

What I meant is $25-$50 over market price if she's a breeding animal, since they usually sell for more than market animals anyway. (So if market price is $1/lb and she's 90 lbs, she would be $90, plus $25 or $50, she would be $115-$140 total.)


----------



## mama24 (Oct 16, 2012)

She's not the one that just kidded. Her baby is over 6 months old now. Not sure if she's bred again or not. I don't think she is.


Here's the pic of the little buck my friend has. That's a 1 gallon chicken waterer behind him, and the chickens are bantams! He is so so tiny (but his privates on the other hand...) I am not sure, but I don't think she got them all from the same person.


----------



## mama24 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas on price. We agreed on $100, but I didn't want to find out later that one of us was getting ripped off, kwim? Sounds like $100 is reasonable. She makes a profit, and I get a nice goat a little cheaper than I would from someone else. I think she only paid like 60 for her, but it was a while ago, and the goat may not have been as healthy as she is now. She's in really good shape, considering she may never have been wormed as had never had a hoof trim in her life till I did it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 16, 2012)

100$ is a fair price imo. If she just kidded that's pretty neat. She looks to be in good shape and if she's never had a trimming or worming then it sounds like you got a very nice goat on your hands.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 16, 2012)

mama24 said:
			
		

> She's not the one that just kidded. Her baby is over 6 months old now. Not sure if she's bred again or not. I don't think she is.
> 
> 
> Here's the pic of the little buck my friend has. That's a 1 gallon chicken waterer behind him, and the chickens are bantams! He is so so tiny (but his privates on the other hand...) I am not sure, but I don't think she got them all from the same person.
> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/229847_4783305060143_1160013347_n.jpg


The guy we got our most recent doe from had a buck on premises that was probably that size or possibly smaller! It was full grown too!  It wasn't his goat he was holding on to it for a friend. The goat had been bought as a companion for a man with cancer who had recently died and his kids were going to sell him so the guy was holding on to him for them until they found a buyer. The little buck was suspected to be part fainter, but even that wouldn't explain how tiny this buck was. I think he was stunted from cocci or something similar. The guy I bought from thought it may be possible my doe was bred by this buck but was very doubtful since he was so tiny and likely couldn't get up enough to get it done. We are pretty sure our doe is not bred though, but we are keeping an eye on her to make sure. I don't want that bucks genetics in my herd anyway. This buck was literally the size of a newly weaned kid!  My kids wanted him because they thought he was a baby!


----------



## mama24 (Oct 16, 2012)

I just milked her on her one big side. I got about 2 cups, which seems like quite a bit to me. Now I'm starting to wonder if she is indeed pregnant. The other teat has no milk, but some clear liquid came out when I tried to milk it. She has no other signs of mastitis, but the full side that I got 2 cups out of tastes very salty and "off" but not bad, and is pretty yellow in color. I think it's colostrum. So I'm going to stop milking. I really can't tell if she's pregnant or just really heavy/dense. She's so stocky. Her vulva is slightly swollen and has some clear fluid, but that could mean she's pregnant and due soon OR that she's in heat! lol. Either way, I think I'm going to go ahead and let her dry up. I might milk a little off just for comfort for the poor dear. I didn't milk her completely off b/c she kept sitting down and really didn't want me to. Plus it's been months since I've milked at all, so my hands aren't as strong as they were, and her teats and itty bitty, as skinny as ink pens! LOL. But even with that, her milk came out nicely, no withholding, so I think if I can get her to accept it and relax instead of fighting and trying to sit, she'll be a good little milker.  If she is pregnant and due soon, holy cow, she's going to have a lot of milk!


----------



## mama24 (Oct 24, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> mama24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is WAY smaller than any of my newly weaned kids! Of course, I am fairly new to goats and have only had 2 babies born here, and they were both 10lbs each!

I may actually be taking this little cutie in for my friend. She is unfortunately being forced to get rid of all of her animals and move. Her landlord sounds crazy. They were told when they moved in, no animals in the house, but they could do whatever they wanted with the land (something like 14ac) and outbuildings, which included a chicken coop and decent small barn. So they got a bunch of chickens and 3 goats. Then the landlord came by a few days ago and went nuts saying no animals period, take down the fencing you just put up. Crazy. So I'm going to take whatever they can't sell off right away, or don't want to sell, and keep them here until they either sell them or find a new place. The mini white buck is not going to be sold. He is their 3 year old daughter's baby. I think she named him Princess, but she names all of their animals Princess. She also has a crooked beak silkie rooster named Princess. rofl. I think this little guy is too short to breed my girls, but I will likely pen him separately with my wether just in case. I definitely don't want any babies from him! rofl!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 24, 2012)

The doe looks like an alpine nigerian dwarf cross.  The buck looks like a nigerian dwarf and he is very young.  His horns are small so he is young on that basis.  Maybe 5 months old.  Or he is mighty stunted.  He  looks to be about my doeling (Perl)'s age based on the size of his horns.  Check his teeth and you should be able to age him.  Testicle size is no gauge of age in bucklings.

No matter how small a 3 month old buckling CAN breed a four month old doeling.  AND he can breed a full size doe if she is willing and laying down.


----------

